
It's all fake: WP AdTech Director describes adtech industry - kapurs151
https://twitter.com/Chronotope/status/1078003966863200256
======
dang
The article referenced there is discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18762665](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18762665)

